# Gravel\Dirt Trails in Pittsburgh???



## MtbBiker (Feb 12, 2011)

Not rail to trails, I know there are plenty of those. And not single track that a proper mountain bike would be better on. I'm looking for dirt or gravel trails to take my cross bike on to have some fun. Thanks for any info...


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

If you have facebook, I'd try asking here https://www.facebook.com/porcmtb

I know some great roads about two hours east of Pgh, but nothing in the vicinity.


----------

